# OPC Server Redundant ?



## Lars Weiß (2 März 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

wir fangen hier bei uns langsam an Stationen über OPC zu koppeln. Gibt es eine möglichkeit OPC-Server redundant auszuführen ?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Question_mark (4 März 2007)

*Redundanter OPC-Server*

Hallo,



			
				Armand schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine möglichkeit OPC-Server redundant auszuführen ?



Im Prinzip ja, aber ....

Erstens liefert der Hersteller einer PLC aufgrund der Kenntnisse über seine eigenen Kommunikationsprotokolle i.A. den OPC-Server. Also Siemens eben den Simatic.Net OPC-Server etc. Bis hierhin noch kein Problem, aber was soll denn alles redundant sein ? Um wirkliche Redundanz zu erzielen, muss doch sogar die PLC redundant sein, oder ? Was nutzt der redundante OPC-Server, wenn die PLC mit der weissen Fahne winkt  
Was nutzt der redundante OPC-Server wenn der Ethernet-Switch im Netzwerk den Geist aufgibt ? Oder der PC mit dem OPC-Server einen Schluckauf bekommt ??? Also Redundanz ist z.B. mit dem Simatic.Net OPC-Server durchaus möglich, aber ein redundanter OPC-Server ohne das entsprechend redundante Umfeld (PLC, Netzwerk, PC etc.) nutzt Dir gar nichts. 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------

